# 5 Vegas Miami M5 Cigar Review - Very very nice smoke!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A slightly less spicy Pepin garcia but the Aroma makes up for any loss of punch one may expect from a cigar made by Don Pepin! Very earthy ( typica...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Miami M5 Cigar Review - Very very nice smoke!!!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I try to always keep some of these on-hand.


----------

